# F250 Cab Clearance Lights



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a 2003 F250 with cab clearance lights that do not work. They used to. I had a Blizzard plow put on and I think that's when they stopped working. I talked to the place that installed the plow and they don't know (or care). It's not a fuse, I checked those. I can't find where they would plug into the harness for the plow. If anyone knows how to help, I would appreciate it.


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

Unless all the parking lights are out I doubt that it's their fault. Do all the parking lights and dash lights work?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Get the repair manual out and look for the color wire that leads to the lights. It's probably unplugged under the dash. When they installed the harness it may of got unplugged.The wire color for parking lights etc is brown in all my Ford books.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

you may need to see if Blizzard's wire harness is the same with the cab lights, or it may need a jumper setting. There is mention of it in the western install manual but I cannot say what the blizzard is. They really should not have had to go poking around under your dash for the lights.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

*I'll check*

All the other lights work on and in the truck fine. I will check under the dash for anything unplugged. Also when they hooked up the plow, they had a problem with the high beams on the plow tower, they were really dim, had to find a different harness I guess.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

*cab clearance lights*

I believe the cab clearance lights plug in at the passenger kick panel, ihope this helps some.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I would take it back to them, it already sounds like they were having problems with the harness.

I still cant see why they would need to even be in the kickpanel to do the install?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

*Installers*

I have taken it back to them. They don't know or seem to care. Wouldn't even look at it. They just told me to take it to a Ford guy to see if he knows.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

*Checked*

I checked under the dash for any plugs that weren't plugged in. I did find the sensor for the emergency brake was unplugged. I plugged it back in, no problem with it. No idea why that was unplugged. Is the kick panel on the passenger side the part on the side wall?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

yes, shame to have the dealer crap on you like that, dealer service was a major factor in my new plow purchase decision


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If they are wired anything like my old school plow setup. The output from the headlight switch will go to the switch ( on controls) that chooses which set of lights is used,plow or trucks. Look in that area for loose / unplugged wires or even under the hood. Most newer vehicles have 2 fuse box / relay centers,one under the dash another under the hood. Look at the owners manual for the fuse location in question. Look at each side under the dash and behind the seat for a wire's leading up the pillars to the roof (Brown & Black?). Trace the wire back and see if you can find the problem. It could even be the one in 10,000 that just breaks for no know reason and you have to run a new feed or ground.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

again im not familar with the blizzards wiring, but the western piggybacks the headlight plugs, obviously the battery, and the only other place you have to touch your vehicle's wiring is a turn on power for your controls- which they jump from the fuse panel right under the steering column- I mean its fool proof.

check the blizzard install manual, not the user, for a jumper setting on the headlight harness maybe?


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is a wiring diagram of your truck.
I don't have time to take a look at the wiring tonight have fun.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

What was the name of the blizzard dealer in Wisconsin.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

*Dealer*

Antigo Yamaha.


----------

